# What is your favourite season?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine's autumn.

What's yours?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Winter 
Bigger surf 
Less wind 
Less crowds


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Grog said:


> Winter
> Bigger surf
> Less wind
> Less crowds


Shame it doesn't snow where I live.

I've literally never seen snow in real life.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Spring.

There has been a similar thread in here on same topic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Autumn/Spring. Best weather, not too hot or cold. Summer is nice if it's a wet one though.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ohhh, definitely autumn. When you open all the windows in the early morning, there's just that autumn smell that's hard to describe. Perfect weather, Halloween, birthday, crunchy leaves, there's nothing to dislike about it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Shame it doesn't snow where I live.
> 
> I've literally never seen snow in real life.


Naa no snow here either which I have never seen before either the winter temps are about 20deg c so I doubt it will ever snow . But that's when I come down the coast a bit but it's only two seasons wet season ( summer )and dry season (winter )


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Anything but summer, it's horrific here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Anything but summer, it's horrific here.


Yeah, here in Australia, we had a couple major heat waves this last summer. It got up to 45 degrees Celsius. That's like, 115 in Fahrenheit.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

CravingBass said:


> Yeah, here in Australia, we had a couple major heat waves this last summer. It got up to 45 degrees Celsius. That's like, 115 in Fahrenheit.


Yeah, I'm from Australia too. Summers not fun here at all. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Winter


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Bless variety*

we get rain & wind when it's summer

floods anytime

my ultimate pleasure is handling any size of boat (dinghy with jib, yacht with spinnaker) whether warm or cold in strong wind or proximity other boats, cliffs, ravines, bouys...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Spring. 
Seeing the sun again after the dark and cold winter, no more days where the time between sunrise and sunset is just 6 hours!
Days getting gradually warmer and sunnier, birds chirping and nature coming alive again.

Summer is a nice sequel to spring, of course. But nothing can beat the light's defeat of darkness!

There is no better sign of spring than seeing people starting to sit around and drink outdoors again. (Which is already happening, so spring is here!)

Greetings from Finland.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

spring, summer and early autumn here. Winter is too dark.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fall for me too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anytime when it's above 70 is good for me. I despise the cold.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Winter


Summer is by far the worst season. Too much heat, spiders, flies, bees, wasps, etc.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't particularly like any of them. I might be inclined to say summer, but only because it means no school and lots of outdoor excursions through nature. But the extreme heat is a dealbreaker (many days, the temperature sky rockets above 100 degrees fahrenheit, which is not ideal when you work an outdoor summer job 10 hours per day, 5 days per week). Winter could be cool if I lived somewhere where it was snowy. The sight of snow and its fun capabilities is enough to compensate for the blistery winds and frigid temperature. All we get in California though is just the cold temperature, winds, rain, and the occasional light hailstorm. Rain and hail aren't nearly as rad as snow. Spring and Fall spike my allergies, so they are definite dislikes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I don't particularly like any of them. I might be inclined to say summer, but only because it means no school and lots of outdoor excursions through nature. But the extreme heat is a dealbreaker (many days, the temperature sky rockets above 100 degrees fahrenheit, which is not ideal when you work an outdoor summer job 10 hours per day, 5 days per week). Winter could be cool if I lived somewhere where it was snowy. The sight of snow and its fun capabilities is enough to compensate for the blistery winds and frigid temperature. All we get in California though is just the cold temperature, winds, rain, and the occasional light hailstorm. Rain and hail aren't nearly as rad as snow. Spring and Fall spike my allergies, so they are definite dislikes.


I pretty much agree. Summer is cool when there's no school, but the heat is a deal breaker.

I want snow as well!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate summer, I am miserable in the heat and humidity (though beaches sort of make up for it), I like the rest equally.

Winter - Snow!
Spring and Fall - There is something about the cool, damp and drizzling days (not the soakers) that I really, really like. I look forward to those days again as soon as they disappear early summer and early winter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Season of the Witch.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I loveeee winter and cold weather. Unfortunately, it never gets cold or rains here for more than like 2 days. And pretty much feels like it's summer all year long, until summer does actually come and and it becomes even hotter.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Spring is lovely.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Spring/Fall, I don't like extremes (Chicago summers = broiling in the oven , Chicago winters = Ice Age).


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

By winter, I miss summer. By summer, I miss winter.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

jim_morrison said:


> Anything but summer, it's horrific here.





jim_morrison said:


> Summers not fun here at all. :no





beli mawr said:


> I hate summer




Autumn.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Guess


:con

:idea Winter?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Spring is lovely.


i can no longer be your friend


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i can no longer be your friend


How 'bout dem scary bugz in spring timez

Beez with stingerz threatening to gimme sum injuriz if i dont obey dem


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> How 'bout dem scary bugz in spring timez
> 
> Beez with stingerz threatening to gimme sum injuriz if i dont obey dem


there are some pretty freaky bugs at any given time during the year. i do admit that there are quite a few many more creepy crawlies that infiltrate our apartment during the summertime and springtime specifically. flying insects, whether they be bees, wasps, flies, gnats, or so forth, equally freak me out. a sudden buzzing noise in my ear is sure to give me a heart attack one day. i've been known to flail and run into busy streets simple out of fear of one pesky fly following me. my mum has actually been rather concerned about this frequent reaction of mine. i'm just generally phobic of insects.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i can no longer be your friend


but summer is hot and gross.

ok beside spring, autumn is best. if you don't agree with me please go away


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Summer


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> but summer is hot and gross.
> 
> ok beside spring, autumn is best. if you don't agree with me please go away


i basically hate the entire year so i guess i'm going then
bye 5eva


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Winter. The cold feels refreshing on my face, especially if I go outside after I've shaven... summer makes me feel like an alien, because everyone is outside with their friends, wearing 'skimpy' clothes etc. I seem to be the only one wearing jeans and long sleeve t-shirts, spending warm summer days indoors. I'm not a colorful and quirky person, neither are everyone else, except for when it's summer. Therefore I hate summer. Beaches make me miserable too. During winter I feel much more connected to everyone, there's this glum aura around not only myself. And yeah winter doesn't have scary spiders and annoying mosquitos. 

But I like summer somehow too, it's the only time that it feels fitting listening to melancholy summer pop. Like The Smiths, or Another Sunny Day.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Fall

Nice tempertures, beautiful leaves, halloween.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Winter is dark and depressing for me. I like spring and summer.


A lot of people suffer SAD (Seasonal Anxiety DIsorder) and it's typically looked at as winter being the season that causes it most, so you're not alone.

My problem is summer. It gets me down. During the winter, however, I feel bright and alive. Go fig.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Winter!

I like snow and wearing big jumpers and scarves :3


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Winter. Caus the Nature is in tune with meee!!!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Spring. I like fall too, but it can get a bit too breezy for my tastes. Spring is just right. I love it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Winter, although that means nothing where I live. Same with autumn. Let's just say I love the cold weather and rain and whatnot and all the lovely smells and food from those seasons.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Summer because it is warm.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is autumn as well because it's not too hot and it's not too cold. Also, summer is over and I really feel like I am going to die every time it is really hot outside. Same when it's too cold. I like autumn. It just balances everything out. I'm not really into the pumpkin flavored pastries or drinks though. I find them odd.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

This really depends of the latitude you're at. I'm sure my favourite season wouldn't be winter if I lived in Canada or Northern Europe, with only a few hours of sunlight and tons of snow and cold.

But where I'm from winters aren't like that. I only saw snow once in my life. About 10°C as the lowest temperature and rain. Some winters it doesn't even rain a lot. But I do like the winter, it's my favourite season, and hate summer. Too hot (can reach 40°C) and all the people go to the beach, are always out of the house and that makes me feel miserable because I don't do that. People are way more sociable in the summer.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

It's always summer! I love the warm, bright days!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I must say, I hate bright sunlight. I'm constantly squinting when it's sunny, but I hate wearing sunglasses. You can't win with summer imo.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Rain, grey skies, cold, I feel alive and suitably pessimistic


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Summer, it gives me life.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Autumn. It has the only holiday I like (Halloween), the days are short, and it's not too hot or cold.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

fall/winter


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Autumn. It has the only holiday I like (Halloween), the days are short, and it's not too hot or cold.


Where I live, not many people care about Halloween. Sometimes you might see a couple of groups of kids trick or treating in some areas, but not a lot.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Summer by a nose, despite the heat. I love the long days, the beach, cook outs, and water sports.

Early autumn (September and early October) is nice too. It's almost an extension of summer where I live, except the weather is a little cooler. 

The time after the leaves fall is my least favorite season, November to mid-December. Damp, cold, but not cold enough to snow, and the shortest days of the year.

I like Winter and Early Spring for the snow and skiing/snowboarding, and late spring is nice for the return of green things and long days, although it tends to be a little muddy.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*"Sprummer"*

None of the above.

I love "Sprummer" the best.

The time right between "spring and summer" when it is not too cold or too hot. 
Just right !


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mid-spring, when those ugly, brown piles of snow finally melt.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

To be honest, I'm a bit surprised how many people have picked winter.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Either late spring/early summer (rebirth, breaking free from school but not feeling outrageously lonely yet) or late summer/early fall (still hot, airy atmosphere, the real new year for a lot of people)


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

summer all the way! 

me, my bike, blue sky and the road... ahhhhh summer i miss u =(


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Winter. No bugs.


----------

